# Group Order Of Green Shrimp!!!



## jdigiorgio (Jan 29, 2004)

I am able to get these shrimp from my wholesaler FOR $1.60 each, so if we want to do a group order let me know. The wholesaler special order these so there has to be at least 100 and then increments of 100 after that. 

Each person has to purchase a minimum of 2 dozen or to make things easier, 25 or more. shipping should be overnight, but will ship priority if you want to take the chance.


----------



## ja__ (Oct 14, 2005)

do you deal with people outside the states?


----------



## alexperez (Oct 8, 2004)

Put me down for 25 +Priority Shipping.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Any chance on getting GWAPA in on these John?


----------



## jdigiorgio (Jan 29, 2004)

Gwapa is more than welcome. I could also get cherries but they are $2.00 each, think it is now cheaper to buy them on Aquabid!!! I am also looking into a source for CRS!!!! But as of now they are a bit pricy which is why I started to breed them myself


----------



## h4n (Dec 23, 2005)

i would def. want 25


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

30 here...


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

what species is it? any clarification on the type would be of great help. Arent there more than one type or green shrimp?


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

If any of the Orange County, CA contingent would be interested, maybe we could split an order? I don't think I need 25, but I would like a 12 or 13. Let me know! 

I imagine the shrimp in question are Caridina cf. babaulti?


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

I don't have room for this many shrimp but I'm sure once people receive their orders there will be plenty of Green Shrimp for sale on APC


----------



## Jane in Upton (Aug 10, 2005)

Count me in for 25 please!

-Jane


----------



## stcyrwm (Apr 20, 2005)

I'll give it a go. Count me in for 25.

Bill


----------



## jdigiorgio (Jan 29, 2004)

*shrimp*

So far I have orders from stcyrwn - 25
Jane in Upton - 25
Milalic - 30
Lyn - 25
Alexperez - 25

For a total of 130 - they are ordered in increments of 100 so we need either 2-3 more people or someone will have to bow out. I will give it until next Thursday as that is when the order has to be placed.

The place i order them from just calls them emerald shrimp but I think it is the Dwarf Emerald Green Deora Algae Eating Shrimp, Caridina spp "green"


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

Count me in for 25 + priority to Arizona


----------



## ja__ (Oct 14, 2005)

ja__ said:


> do you deal with people outside the states?


hey


----------



## h4n (Dec 23, 2005)

25 here.


----------



## jdigiorgio (Jan 29, 2004)

i DO NOT THINK THE LITTLE GUYS WOULD MAKE THE TRIP, UNLESS YOU WANTED OVER NIGHT AND THEN THE COST WOULD NOT BE WORTH IT.


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

how is this going to work you order them and they come to you and then you send them out to each person?


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

Sorry, I'm backing out of my 25...I forgot I still have some credit at AZ gardens. I'm going to use it to get some there.


Good luck all!!


----------



## h4n (Dec 23, 2005)

chiahead said:



> how is this going to work you order them and they come to you and then you send them out to each person?


ya i would also want to know to.


----------



## iris600 (Feb 12, 2004)

what other shrimps does this wholesaler have?


----------



## Erin (Feb 18, 2005)

I would be interested in 25 as well. Does anyone know if these crossbreed w/cherries?


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Erin said:


> I would be interested in 25 as well. Does anyone know if these crossbreed w/cherries?


they should not


----------



## iris600 (Feb 12, 2004)

Did someone say how much shipping would be?


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

iris600 said:


> Did someone say how much shipping would be?


Quoted from first post:
"shipping should be overnight, but will ship priority if you want to take the chance."

If you are ordering around 25 shrimp it shoul be around $8.00 priority...not sure next day.($17-$24).

Cheers,
Pedro


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Great idea this group order thing lots of good things possible, but I'm going to be the voice of reason here.

On any large order such as there will be die off, who is assuming the risk?

These are mostly likely imports. Not only will be there be initial casualties in the first shipping but then we (the collective group) are asking the facilitator to repack them in smaller amounts and send them off again. More potential losses. 

Who is going to foot the bill for all the repacking supplies, much less the repackers time. 

What happens if there is 100% DOA, 75%, 50% etc. 

What happens is yours are DOA when they ultimately arrive?

So we all know the path will most likely be....

From Indo-Pacific area to a local wholesaler or retailer in regular shipment.

Facilitator picks up bag o' shrimp from above.

Facilitator repacks and sends to you. 

Don't mean to rain on anyone's parade but only want you to have both eyes open of potential downside.


----------



## h4n (Dec 23, 2005)

gnatster said:


> Great idea this group order thing lots of good things possible, but I'm going to be the voice of reason here.
> 
> On any large order such as there will be die off, who is assuming the risk?
> 
> ...


that is true, never thought about it... like that :|


----------



## jdigiorgio (Jan 29, 2004)

The shrimps come in on Monday if the order is placed by Thursday. I will let the shrimps sit at the wholesaler until Wed, so if any die, they will die at the wholesaler. I will give the wholesaler the breather bags and have them bag up the shrimp and then mail them out on Wed afternoon, so If priority is used, they would definitely (or rather SHOULD) get to you by Saturday. Remember that I am just doing this as a favor to APC and will not be responsible for DOAs, which is why I reccomend doing this overnight, but in my experience with shrimp, 2-3 days in a breather bag SHOULD be OK.


----------



## alexperez (Oct 8, 2004)

I was excepting some die offs. Its the nature of the beast.
Out of 25 I expect to have only 10-15 make it in the tank
after a week or so. 
so actuall cost will be around $4.00 - $6.00 per shrimp.
which is reasonable. If they all die your out $50-$60 bucks. 
Its a chance you take, if most live then its a great deal.

Overnight while more expensive is probably the best way
to get them shipped. You are already risking a some money
so it would be prudent to increase your odds.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

alexperez said:


> I was excepting some die offs. Its the nature of the beast.
> Out of 25 I expect to have only 10-15 make it in the tank
> after a week or so.
> so actuall cost will be around $4.00 - $6.00 per shrimp.
> ...


Agree...


----------



## jdigiorgio (Jan 29, 2004)

Ok folks, I spoke to the wholesaler and they say that the shrimp are available.

I would like to ask that payment be made in check or money order so I do not have to pay out of pocket. 

shrimps will be sold in increments of 25 just to make things easier on me. total for 25 shrimp will be... 25 X $1.60 = $40.00

Priority shipping will be $8.00
Overnight shipping (which is what I would use) would be $26.00

so for 25 shrimp with priority total would be $48.00, with overnight, $66.00

I would like to get this order out the week of March 13th.

Please send payment to...

Jon DiGiorgio
700 G Street North East
Washington, DC
20002

Please include address and amount of shrimp ordered. Any questions, let me know.

I asked about other shrimp from this company and as of now all they are able to obtain are the greens, cherries and amano shrimp. Amanos are the same price as the green and the cherries are not really worth it since you can get them cheaper on Aquabid. BTW, I am also to get the more common stem plants from these guys at around $1.00 -$1.50 a bunch.


----------



## stcyrwm (Apr 20, 2005)

> I would like to ask that payment be made in check or money order so I do not have to pay out of pocket.


No chance of taking Paypal???

Bill

PS
I don't know when the thought of actually writing a check and mailing it became such a burden.............


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

stcyrwm said:


> No chance of taking Paypal???
> 
> Bill
> 
> ...


PayPal fees can add up so if everybody paid with that method he'd probably have to pay alot of money out of his pocket.

This is a great deal on the shrimp by the way...they seem almost as cheap as cherries.


----------



## jdigiorgio (Jan 29, 2004)

Well if I used paypal, yes I would have to pay the fees, but then I would also have to ask the wife for the money to front!!!!!!!!! imagine her response, since she never sees a dime from my paypal account, she only pays into it!!!!


----------



## jdigiorgio (Jan 29, 2004)

Oh I forgot to put in the cut off date.... I guess it should be on the 6 or 7th of March


----------



## iris600 (Feb 12, 2004)

Question, did you ever figure out if these were C. babaultii var. green or some other greenish shrimp?


----------



## jdigiorgio (Jan 29, 2004)

The wholsaler does not know and I am not 100 % sure. I just got them because I love the TOXIC green color. Some have a brownish stripe down there back and others do not. 80% of them are the Toxic green, others are anywhere from a VERY DARK MAROON to a purple and black. Hope this helps


----------



## Jane in Upton (Aug 10, 2005)

Great! Does the purple and maroon and black suggest the Babaulti?

'gotta go look that up.

Thanks again for coordinating this!
-Jane


----------



## jdigiorgio (Jan 29, 2004)

Just wanted to say that as of today, only three people seem interested, as I only received three payments. Since I do not need anymore, We are going to have to get more people or I am going to have to return payments.

after all these postings, now no one wants them?


----------



## jdigiorgio (Jan 29, 2004)

If anyone else wants the shrimp, please let me know as they have to be ordered by Thursday. I can pospone ordering them for a week, but would rather not. PLEASE LET ME KNOW.


----------



## stcyrwm (Apr 20, 2005)

I could send a check out tomorrow. My computer had crashed so I didn't have access to ths info. I sent a PM 2 days ago but hadn't heard anything yet. 

Bill


----------



## jdigiorgio (Jan 29, 2004)

No problem. You are actually the third person I was talking about. I will extend the offer for one more week. I find it amazing how I told the wholsaler it was going to be around 400 shrimp and now do not even have enough for the MINIMUM order!!!!!!

Let me know folks, dont want to cancel the order after ALL this work.


----------



## stcyrwm (Apr 20, 2005)

Mailed the check this weekend. I hope others have come on board.

Thanks, Bill


----------



## jdigiorgio (Jan 29, 2004)

Just wanted to let everyone know that if I do not get a few more people than I am either going to have to cancel the group purchase or wait another week or two. Only have three interested people as of today.


----------



## Erin (Feb 18, 2005)

I'm willing to wait if others plan on participating


----------



## jdigiorgio (Jan 29, 2004)

Well I had one more person saying they wanted them and would mail a check this week, so I will let you all know next week if I got the check. With him that would make 100 so we could get them. Anyone else let me know!!!


----------



## Jane in Upton (Aug 10, 2005)

Hi John,

thanks for the updates. I too would be willing to wait if that fourth person doesn't pan out and you recruit another.

Also, if we've still not got the required number of buyers, I could also put a link to your group buy from another local club (BAS) where I know there are a few shrimp enthusiasts. Let me know.

Again, thanks for the updates.
-Jane


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

If you _really_ need an additional purchaser to get this purchase going, I'll help you folks out. Jdigiorgio and the rest of you folks had been very patient with this order, and if I can help move it along I'll be happy to help out. Let me know how many I need to purchase to make this move.

-John N.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Count me in if you guys need it as well...


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

Let me know if you guys still need another person...I can send out a check right away. If the order went through then disregard this message.


----------



## jdigiorgio (Jan 29, 2004)

Definately need 2 more folks at 25 shrimp each, or the three people say at 15-18 shrimp each.... Let me know as I would like to place the order this week for delivery next week.


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

Can you give me the info again....where to send and how much...I would like 25 + Priority Mail.

thanks


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Okay, I'll do the other 25 to get this off. I'll need your info as well. 

Paypal is definately easier, FYI I should have mentioned this earlier. You can create a personal account and not get charged a fee as long as they money sent to you is non credit card. Taking the money from your paypal to your bank account is free too. You can have multiple paypal accounts routed to the same bank account.

Anyways, paypal or check, doesn't matter to me. I think jersey and I are good for the money, so if you could order promptly that would be cool, but if not no problem either.

Thanks,

-John N.


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

John N. said:


> Anyways, paypal or check, doesn't matter to me. I think jersey and I are good for the money, so if you could order promptly that would be cool, but if not no problem either.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> -John N.


Yep, I definitely have a blank check in hand so I just need the info. We can get this going once John N and I send the payments.


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

jdigiorgio said:


> Ok folks, I spoke to the wholesaler and they say that the shrimp are available.
> 
> I would like to ask that payment be made in check or money order so I do not have to pay out of pocket.
> 
> ...


Ok..found the info so I'm sending the check out today.


----------



## jdigiorgio (Jan 29, 2004)

Just about to repost the same. I will order the shrimp tomorrow and they should come in by Friday. I will let the store hold them for a few days and then send them out next Tuesday or Wed.


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

Well, as a person of my word....the check went out a few minutes ago and should be in DC within 2-3 days, due to the fact that you are so close. :usa2:

I really hope that all the people that said they would be sending payments already did so.



jdigiorgio said:


> Just about to repost the same. I will order the shrimp tomorrow and they should come in by Friday. I will let the store hold them for a few days and then send them out next Tuesday or Wed.


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

Can't wait to have these 

Pic from petshrimp.com


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Thanks Jersey! I guess I should have read page one more carefully. 

The check is in the mail! 

-John N.


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

So what happens now? Both of us sent the payment....is this a go?


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Yup yup, any update on this?


----------



## Shrimp&Snails (Mar 27, 2006)

If only you could ship to the U.K........*sigh*


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

Did you receive my check?


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

Anybody?


----------



## jdigiorgio (Jan 29, 2004)

I have been oput of the office since last Thursday, and that is the only computer I have. The shrimp should be comming in today. I hope to pick up and mail out on Wed. Will let everyone know on Thursday if in fact they have been sent out. Anything else, let me know. Thanks again to all, definately will add a mark up next time I do this!! Not too bad, we had a total of 5 people who ordered the shrimp when it originally was more like 16-17 people who were interested.


----------



## Erin (Feb 18, 2005)

Thanks for the update  and for all of your effort in putting this order together, I know I am eagerly awaiting my new shrimp!!

Regards,
Erin


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

Can't wait to get them. It's a shame that so many people said they would get in on the buy and then they backed out. Hopefully I didn't offend anybody as I have no idea who the people are.


----------



## jdigiorgio (Jan 29, 2004)

Just spoke with the ditributor and they got the shrimp in, but were short changed. Only 50, instead of 150 came in. After losses only about 30 are left. They are going to reorder the shrimp for next Monday, so I will try to get them out by next Wed.

I think it was John N who paid for the over night delivery, so if you want, I can head down there and send yours out today, the weather is nice. Let me know as I am heading down to the store in about an hour. Sorry for the short notice, and apologize to the rest for the delay. Believe me, I know what it is like to wait for something that you have your heart set on.


----------



## Firey Snow Meadow (Mar 29, 2006)

I would love to be able to get in on this. I will take 25 if you can get them.


----------



## Jane in Upton (Aug 10, 2005)

Thanks for the update John. I know what its like to get frustrated at what actually comes IN. 

Anyhow, thanks for keeping us updated!
-Jane


----------



## jdigiorgio (Jan 29, 2004)

I just sent an PM to Jane. i was telling her that in the batch I picked up, which was in bad shape, only 4 out of 30something survived, there were some glowing orange ones. i mean they looked like a squashed sunkist orange. Has anyone ever seen these before? Also, twoor three lemon yellow ones as well. I guess there are several color variants in the wild?


----------



## Shrimp&Snails (Mar 27, 2006)

Squashed Sunkist orange makes me think female cherry shrimp but i'm deprived of much shrimp experience with me being in the UK.


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

Awesome, maybe we'll get some new types of shrimp. 

When will these be getting here? Just curious...


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

They might be rainbow shrimp. They exhibit a lot of different colors.


----------



## jdigiorgio (Jan 29, 2004)

Sorry to say again the order got screwed up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

The shipper sent 25 instead of 125. They promised me that they will rectify the situation and have the shrimp in next week. AGAIN My apologize to all. Heres hoping all goes well next week. I even took the day off yesterday to go pick them up and ship them out. What a wasted day!!


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

Cool, at least they'll be here soon.


----------



## Round Head (Feb 28, 2006)

Hey guys,
Is it too late to get into this order?
I would love to raise some too.
I live in Washington state, so if it is possible for me to get into this group order, please provide me the details.
Can they be together with the Cherries?
Do they reproduce like the cherries?

Thanks


----------



## dstephens (Nov 30, 2005)

Sorry to hear about the delays, however, I would love to jump on this deal also if possible. Please advise. I am in no hurry and obviously you have others patiently on board waiting for their order. Let me know. I live in the Dallas area. Thanks


----------



## Jane in Upton (Aug 10, 2005)

I'm so sorry to hear about all this frustration, John. We all do appreciate the updates, though. 

Again, you have my sincere gratitude (and everone elses as well, I'm sure) for persevering with this project! 

Thank you!
-Jane


----------



## jdigiorgio (Jan 29, 2004)

wELL i CALLED TODAY, to see if they came in on Monday and of course they did not come in again!!!!. i guess I will give it another week and then start to offer refunds to those who can not wait anymore. very sorry about the wait. They promised me that they will contact the supplier and find out why they have not been coming in with the order. I have another 25 for myself and this is driving me crazy!!!!!!!


----------



## Shrimp&Snails (Mar 27, 2006)

What a shame you're getting messed around by the supplier....hope things work out for everyone.

I'm hoping to have some on Friday *fingers crossed*


----------



## jdigiorgio (Jan 29, 2004)

well the shrimp finaaly came in yesterday. heres hoping that they still have an adequate amount since they ordered 125 instead of 175. I will pick them up today, and depending on what time I get out of work and school tonight, I will either ship them tonight or tomorrow. If there are not enough to go around, I will let you know tomorrow. but hey, At least they came in!!!!


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

I got dibs!!!!


----------



## jdigiorgio (Jan 29, 2004)

The shrimp came in and are ready to go to the post office. After sorting through everything, there were 97 viable shrimp instead of the 116 purchased. They are all baged up in breather bags and moss. I still owe one person there order or there money back. The whoslaer said they would order another 100 next week so I can make up the difference, but who knows. 

I wish someone would have told me want a pain it it to bag shrimp in the breather bags!!! Wow!!!! Small bags make for difficult work, especially the way they stick together. Anyway, Most everyone will get around 25, some more some 2 or three less. If you are not OK with that, let me know and I can give you the refund for the shorted shrimp.

Please please let me know when you get them and the condition that they arrived in. Now I know why the mail order shrimps are usually more pricy.

Thanks for all your paitence on this first, and probably last group order, from me at least. I guess Gnaster was right with most of his comments in the thread. Breather bags, packing supplies, TIME, TIME, TIME.

Anyway, my pleasure to help out the hobby. NOW hopefully we all can start breeding these guys and share them!! 

By the way, everyone should have several carrying eggs!!


----------



## Erin (Feb 18, 2005)

:supz:You ROCK!:supz:

:bounce: \\/ 

Thank you so much for expending so much of your time & effort to put all of this together, I for one certainly appreciate & can't wait to get the new babies!! 

Erin


----------



## Jane in Upton (Aug 10, 2005)

Woooo Hoooooo! 

THANK YOU JOHN! Thank you for all your Effort, TIME, Patience, Frustrations, Travel, etc, etc! I am so sorry this turned into such a fiasco for you. 

I (we) really, really appreciate all your hard work put into this! I am really looking forward to raising these guys, and you've done MORE than anyone expected "for the hobby". 

THANK YOU!

I will start pestering my local post office!

Thanks!
-Jane


----------



## Chris S (Feb 27, 2006)

what a story! The suspense is killing me! haha! Good luck.


----------



## youjin (Apr 1, 2006)

do let me know if you still have any shrimps left. I can take 25 paypal or checks. This is dependent on whether the whoslaer who said they would order another 100 next week comes true.

Don't stress yourself out on this....only if you have extras after doing all the work. I can take more too if it is easier for you. Just let me know only if this is do-able and ok with you.


----------



## jdigiorgio (Jan 29, 2004)

Any shrimp yet?????


----------



## Erin (Feb 18, 2005)

Nothing here yet, but it's only 10am so...


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

Received the shrimp today....thanks.

Some were already pregnant  


Thanks for everything that you have done, this was an awesome deal.


----------



## Jane in Upton (Aug 10, 2005)

YIPEEEEE!

Thank You John! The Shrimp arrived yesterday (Friday AM) in great shape! No travel casualties, and they are nice and well grown and active!

I noticed the orangy color on some, but a few of them now look more green. I'm wondering if the orange color is a stress color, like I've been reading about blue being the stress color of the bumblebee shrimp. Perhaps? 

Either way, they are GREAT! And they were wonderfully packed, and travelled really well. Thank you VERY much for all your efforts! I'm thrilled!

THANK YOU!
-Jane


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Thanks for setting this up JD! Received the Shrimp earlier last week, but could only opened it up today since I was away. But thanks to great packaging many of the shrimp survived the trip. I few of them have eggs and I even saw a little baby tooting around. 

Mine too are orangish, but are becoming slightly greenier. Must be the stress. But anyways, they are swarming an algae wafer right now, so all must be well. Again a big thank you for promoting the shrimp obession. 

-John N.


----------



## xJaypex (Jul 22, 2009)

sorry to bring up an old thread, but would these interbreed with the cherries?


----------



## Scipio (Feb 18, 2008)

No they won't. Cherries are Neocaridina, greens are Caridina.


----------

